# Intel NUC5i5RYH no sound (Realtek ALC283 Analog)

## trumee

Hello,

I have installed gentoo on the Intel NUC. Unfortunately, the sound cards are not recognised in Gentoo. I tried booting in Arch Linux and the sound card works there.

dmesg output

```

[    0.214515] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.451590] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.452453] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.454248] sound hdaudioC0D0: No codec parser is available

[    0.460422] sound hdaudioC1D0: No codec parser is available

[    0.479267] ALSA device list:

[    0.479268]   #0: HDA Intel HDMI at 0xf7134000 irq 42

[    0.479269]   #1: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7130000 irq 43

```

Kernel config

```

grep -i SND /usr/src/linux/.config       

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCSP=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BCD2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

If i try booting in Arch Linux i get

```

#aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=0

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=1

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=2

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

```

What is missing in Gentoo which Arch has. I noticed that Arch used a newer kernel 3.19 whereas Gentoo stable is 3.18.11-gentoo.

Thanks

----------

## trumee

Taking the cue from Arch i installed the 3.19.6-gentoo kernel and now sound works.

```

#dmesg

dmesg 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.19.6-gentoo (root@nuc) (gcc version 4.8.4 (Gentoo 4.8.4 p1.5, pie-0.6.1) ) #1 SMP Sun May 3 13:14:09 CDT 2015

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.19.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 rootwait rw quiet

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ebff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009ec00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000d500bfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d500c000-0x00000000d54f2fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d54f3000-0x00000000da322fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da323000-0x00000000da381fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da382000-0x00000000da3a5fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da3a6000-0x00000000dacd5fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dacd6000-0x00000000daffefff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dafff000-0x00000000daffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000db800000-0x00000000dfffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000021effffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[    0.000000] DMI:                  /NUC5i5RYB, BIOS RYBDWi35.86A.0247.2015.0415.1351 04/15/2015

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x21f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0080000000 mask 7FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 00C0000000 mask 7FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 00D0000000 mask 7FF8000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 00D8000000 mask 7FFE000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 00DA000000 mask 7FFF000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 0100000000 mask 7F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 base 0200000000 mask 7FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   8 base 021F000000 mask 7FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- UC  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xdb000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xdb000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd830-0x000fd83f] mapped at [ffff8800000fd830]

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0211c000, 0x0211cfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0211d000, 0x0211dfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0211e000, 0x0211efff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x21ee00000-0x21effffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x21ee00000-0x21effffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0211f000, 0x0211ffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x21edfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x21edfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x1e0000000-0x1ffffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x1e0000000-0x1ffffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0xd500bfff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40000000-0xbfffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xc0000000-0xd4ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xd5000000-0xd500bfff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xd54f3000-0xda322fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xd54f3000-0xd55fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xd5600000-0xda1fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xda200000-0xda322fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02120000, 0x02120fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02121000, 0x02121fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xdafff000-0xdaffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xdafff000-0xdaffffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x1dfffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x1dfffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37d62000-0x37ea8fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F0580 000024 (v02 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000DA389088 000094 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000DA39D218 00010C (v05 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000DA3891B0 014063 (v02 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DACD4F80 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000DA39D328 000084 (v03 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000DA39D3B0 000044 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FIDT 0x00000000DA39D3F8 00009C (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000DA39D498 00003C (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000DA39D4D8 000038 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DA39D510 000495 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x00000000DA39D9A8 000042 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DA39D9F0 000C7D (v02 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 0x00000000DA39E670 0000A0 (v32 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DA39E710 0004D6 (v02 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DA39EBE8 000B74 (v02 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DA39F760 005BEF (v02 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 20120913)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x00000000DA3A5350 0000D4 (v01 INTEL  NUC5i3RY 000000F7 INTL 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000021effffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x21eff9000-0x21effcfff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00087fffff] PMD -> [ffff880216600000-ffff88021e5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x21effffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xd500bfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd54f3000-0xda322fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xdafff000-0xdaffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x21effffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00001000-0x21effffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2067930

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13881 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 888381 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 18368 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1175552 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xdc000000-0xdfffffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] low edge lint[0xc0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: NMI not connected to LINT 1!

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: NMI not connected to LINT 1!

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: NMI not connected to LINT 1!

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] dfl dfl lint[0x0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: NMI not connected to LINT 1!

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-39

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xd500c000-0xd54f2fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xda323000-0xda381fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xda382000-0xda3a5fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xda3a6000-0xdacd5fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdacd6000-0xdaffefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdb000000-0xdb7fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdb800000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xe0000000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 29 pages/cpu @ffff88021ec00000 s80064 r8192 d30528 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s80064 r8192 d30528 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2035596

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.19.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 rootwait rw quiet

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8055012K/8271720K available (9792K kernel code, 1108K rwdata, 3256K rodata, 1116K init, 912K bss, 216708K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:728 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1596.338 MHz processor

[    0.000001] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=1596338)

[    0.000003] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000007] ACPI: Core revision 20141107

[    0.017148] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.017316] Security Framework initialized

[    0.017318] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.017323] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.017809] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.019831] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.020734] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.020743] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.020973] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.021007] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.021008] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.021013] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.022233] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.022244] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.022268] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 8, 4MB 8

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 64, 2MB 0, 4MB 0, 1GB 4

[    0.022741] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff8202e000 - ffffffff82036000)

[    0.023370] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.033395] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5250U CPU @ 1.60GHz (fam: 06, model: 3d, stepping: 04)

[    0.033402] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.033419] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, generic architected perfmon, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.033423] ... version:                3

[    0.033424] ... bit width:              48

[    0.033425] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.033425] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.033426] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.033427] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.033428] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.033676] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.033677] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[    0.077169] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.077171] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (12770.70 BogoMIPS)

[    0.080793] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.081001] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xda3a6000-0xdacd5fff] (9633792 bytes)

[    0.081188] kworker/u8:0 (26) used greatest stack depth: 14872 bytes left

[    0.081261] RTC time: 18:25:20, date: 05/03/15

[    0.081352] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.081443] kworker/u8:0 (29) used greatest stack depth: 13928 bytes left

[    0.086602] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.094620] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.094681] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.094683] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.094743] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.094746] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.094817] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.094991] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.094992] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.094993] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.105030] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.105034] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.105037] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.105039] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.111443] ACPI: Executed 18 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.116139] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.116144] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880214D23800 0003D3 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20120913)

[    0.117026] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.117030] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880214B58800 0005AA (v02 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20120913)

[    0.117949] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.117953] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802148B1E00 000119 (v02 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20120913)

[    0.119516] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.119523] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20141107/hwxface-580)

[    0.119542] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20141107/hwxface-580)

[    0.119554] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.119555] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.119583] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.121581] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)

[    0.121970] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)

[    0.122314] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)

[    0.132374] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.132448] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.132520] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[    0.132589] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[    0.132659] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[    0.133713] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.133718] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.133847] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.133848] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    0.133851] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM

[    0.134391] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.134393] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

[    0.134395] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.134396] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.134397] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.134399] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.134406] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:1604] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.134507] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:1626] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.134517] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff 64bit]

[    0.134544] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.134549] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.134636] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:160c] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.134643] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7134000-0xf7137fff 64bit]

[    0.134767] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:9cb1] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.134782] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7120000-0xf712ffff 64bit]

[    0.134850] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.134907] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.134939] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:9cba] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.134957] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf713c000-0xf713c01f 64bit]

[    0.135051] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.135122] pci 0000:00:19.0: [8086:15a3] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.135150] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7100000-0xf711ffff]

[    0.135157] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xf713a000-0xf713afff]

[    0.135164] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.135231] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.135272] pci 0000:00:19.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.135315] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:9ca0] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.135331] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7130000-0xf7133fff 64bit]

[    0.135398] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.135451] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.135508] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:9c90] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.135578] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.135651] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.135687] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:9c96] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.135783] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.135842] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.135879] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:9ca6] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.135912] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7139000-0xf71393ff]

[    0.136009] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.136066] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.136114] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:9cc3] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.136313] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:9ca2] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.136325] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7138000-0xf71380ff 64bit]

[    0.136356] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.136504] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.138679] pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:095a] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.141262] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7000000-0xf7001fff 64bit]

[    0.156387] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.158366] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.160562] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.160568] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.161714] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.161770] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.161825] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.161865] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.161920] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.161975] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.162016] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.162069] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.162379] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.162636] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    0.162638] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.162640] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.162641] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.162714] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.162775] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.162838] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.162864] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.162888] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.162905] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.162930] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.162943] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.162977] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.162978] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.162984] PTP clock support registered

[    0.163094] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.163105] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.164593] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.164973] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009ec00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.164974] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xd500c000-0xd7ffffff]

[    0.164975] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xda323000-0xdbffffff]

[    0.164977] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xdb000000-0xdbffffff]

[    0.164978] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x21f000000-0x21fffffff]

[    0.165204] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.165216] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.165217] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.165217] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.165226] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.165311] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.165330] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.167352] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.177184] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.177366] system 00:00: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

[    0.177372] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.177628] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs NTN0530 (active)

[    0.177707] system 00:02: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.177709] system 00:02: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.177711] system 00:02: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.177713] system 00:02: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.177716] system 00:02: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] could not be reserved

[    0.177720] system 00:02: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.177723] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.177770] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.177810] system 00:04: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.177814] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.177982] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.177984] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.177987] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.177989] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.177990] system 00:05: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.177993] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.177995] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.178011] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.178013] system 00:05: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.178016] system 00:05: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.178018] system 00:05: [mem 0xf7fe0000-0xf7feffff] has been reserved

[    0.178020] system 00:05: [mem 0xf7ff0000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.178024] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.178721] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe104000-0xfe104fff] has been reserved

[    0.178724] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe106000-0xfe106fff] has been reserved

[    0.178726] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe10e000-0xfe10efff] has been reserved

[    0.178728] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe112000-0xfe112fff] has been reserved

[    0.178731] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe111000-0xfe111007] has been reserved

[    0.178733] system 00:06: [mem 0xfe111014-0xfe111fff] has been reserved

[    0.178736] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.179194] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 7 devices

[    0.183839] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.183851] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.183855] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.183863] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.183864] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.183865] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.183867] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.183868] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf7000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.183909] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.184091] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.184247] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.184451] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.184484] TCP: reno registered

[    0.184493] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.184521] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.184584] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.184652] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.184653] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.184654] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.184655] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.184663] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.200609] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.200662] Unpacking initramfs...

[    0.361372] Freeing initrd memory: 1308K (ffff880037d62000 - ffff880037ea9000)

[    0.361395] dmar: Host address width 39

[    0.361397] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.361410] dmar: IOMMU 0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap 1c0000c40660462 ecap 7e1ff0505e

[    0.361411] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.361415] dmar: IOMMU 1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c20660462 ecap f010da

[    0.361416] dmar: RMRR base: 0x000000daefc000 end: 0x000000daf0afff

[    0.361417] dmar: RMRR base: 0x000000db800000 end: 0x000000dfffffff

[    0.361419] dmar: ANDD device: 2 name: \_SB.PCI0.SDHC

[    0.361426] dmar: ACPI device "INT3436:00" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:17.0

[    0.361433] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.361449] software IO TLB [mem 0xd6323000-0xda323000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800d6323000-ffff8800da322fff]

[    0.361707] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306d4, pf=0x40, revision=0x1d

[    0.361715] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306d4, pf=0x40, revision=0x1d

[    0.361720] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306d4, pf=0x40, revision=0x1d

[    0.361725] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306d4, pf=0x40, revision=0x1d

[    0.361781] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.362077] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.362326] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.362365] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.362377] audit: type=2000 audit(1430677520.353:1): initialized

[    0.362591] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.364197] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.364252] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.364747] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.364758] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.364759] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.364820] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    0.364896] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    0.365197] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.365620] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.365625] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.365628] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.365655] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.365982] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.366030] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.366512] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.366517] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.366583] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x11142120

[    0.366585] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3D

[    0.366586] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.366966] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.366972] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.367015] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.367018] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.367061] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.367064] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.367897] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.367900] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    0.368066] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.368067] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    0.368090] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.368549] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    0.368551] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    0.374317] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.374320] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.374424] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.383882] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.384053] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.384099] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20141121 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.384948] loop: module loaded

[    0.385110] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.385111] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.385157] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.385158] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.385175] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.385177] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.385201] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    0.385403] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.385434] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.385518] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.385574] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.385576] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.385577] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.385578] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.6-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.385579] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.385669] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.385684] hub 1-0:1.0: 11 ports detected

[    0.388209] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.388273] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.388324] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.388325] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.388326] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.388327] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.6-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.388328] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.388467] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.388475] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.389432] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.389434] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.389538] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.389589] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.389611] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.393499] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.393509] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7139000

[    0.399218] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.399258] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.399260] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.399262] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.399264] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.399266] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.399481] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.399492] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.399636] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.399645] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.399666] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.399723] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.399750] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.399801] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.402709] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.402717] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.402863] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.403092] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.403242] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.403275] rtc_cmos 00:03: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.403383] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20141107/utaddress-258)

[    0.403387] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.403568] IR NEC protocol handler initialized

[    0.403571] IR RC5(x/sz) protocol handler initialized

[    0.403573] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    0.403575] IR JVC protocol handler initialized

[    0.403578] IR Sony protocol handler initialized

[    0.403580] IR SANYO protocol handler initialized

[    0.403583] IR Sharp protocol handler initialized

[    0.403585] IR MCE Keyboard/mouse protocol handler initialized

[    0.403588] IR XMP protocol handler initialized

[    0.403606] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    0.403608] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[    0.403681] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.29.0-ioctl (2014-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.403701] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[    0.403827] Driver 'mmcblk' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.403911] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.404527] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.404531] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.405601] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[    0.405633] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.405657] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.405835] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.406127] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.406203] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.406207] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.406523] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.407037] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.407133] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.407456] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.407497] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.408561] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.409780]   Magic number: 15:501:442

[    0.409908] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: hash matches

[    0.410034] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.410037] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.410132] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.410327] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    0.410333] ALSA device list:

[    0.410335]   No soundcards found.

[    0.414554] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input5

[    0.414600] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input6

[    0.414640] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input7

[    0.418876] sound hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:hp

[    0.418877] sound hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.418878] sound hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.418879] sound hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.418879] sound hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    0.418880] sound hdaudioC1D0:      Mic=0x19

[    0.455684] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/hdaudioC1D0/input8

[    0.455845] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input11

[    0.455889] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input12

[    0.459542] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.463553] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.463554] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    0.469471] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1116K (ffffffff81f17000 - ffffffff8202e000)

[    0.469475] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[    0.469776] Freeing unused kernel memory: 436K (ffff880001993000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    0.470003] Freeing unused kernel memory: 840K (ffff880001d2e000 - ffff880001e00000)

[    0.475797] mount (1238) used greatest stack depth: 13912 bytes left

[    0.483202] cut (1280) used greatest stack depth: 13840 bytes left

[    0.700977] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.739960] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.815316] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8001

[    0.815320] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    0.815549] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.815617] hub 3-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.906533] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    0.906537] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.906539] usb 1-1: Product: USB Receiver

[    0.906541] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    0.908498] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/0003:046D:C52B.0001/input/input13

[    0.958925] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

[    0.961025] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/0003:046D:C52B.0002/input/input14

[    1.011998] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input1

[    1.014311] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input2

[    1.166672] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    1.331605] usb 2-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.343260] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=0748

[    1.343263] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=5

[    1.343266] usb 2-4: Product: My Passport 0748

[    1.343268] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[    1.343269] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 575831314143324534363430

[    1.343800] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.343905] scsi host0: usb-storage 2-4:1.0

[    1.362507] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1596.303 MHz

[    2.346066] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       My Passport 0748 1019 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    2.346302] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.346483] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 2930210816 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    2.346634] scsi 0:0:0:1: Enclosure         WD       SES Device       1019 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    2.346850] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.346854] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[    2.347283] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found

[    2.347285] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    2.347895] scsi 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 13

[    2.361829] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.399412]  sda: sda1 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

[    2.400431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.509581] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    8.863415] EXT4-fs (sda6): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    8.863793] EXT4-fs (sda6): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    8.979895] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.979978] mount (2610) used greatest stack depth: 13640 bytes left

[    9.172140] init (2617) used greatest stack depth: 13512 bytes left

[    9.801464] loadkeys (2632) used greatest stack depth: 13352 bytes left

[    9.801625] init-early.sh (2630) used greatest stack depth: 12568 bytes left

[   12.110000] systemd-udevd[2940]: starting version 216

[   12.579333] Registered IR keymap rc-rc6-mce

[   12.579389] input: Nuvoton w836x7hg Infrared Remote Transceiver as /devices/pnp0/00:01/rc/rc0/input15

[   12.579446] rc0: Nuvoton w836x7hg Infrared Remote Transceiver as /devices/pnp0/00:01/rc/rc0

[   12.579510] input: MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (nuvoton-cir) as /devices/virtual/input/input16

[   12.579578] nuvoton_cir: driver has been successfully loaded

[   12.580160] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input17

[   12.888055] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[   12.888058] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[   12.890525] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Unsupported splx structure

[   13.014460] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 25.15.12.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[   13.041899] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x210

[   13.042267] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   13.042712] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   13.110010] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[   13.195381] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   13.200773] systemd-udevd[2960]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   16.359263] usb 1-7: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[   16.523832] usb 1-7: No LPM exit latency info found, disabling LPM.

[   16.524953] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0a2a

[   16.524957] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   17.444516] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered

[   18.407874] ip (3319) used greatest stack depth: 12408 bytes left

[   19.164548] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   19.165087] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   19.193341] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[   19.945595] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   20.139888] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   20.139892] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   20.139894] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   20.139897] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.139899] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.139901] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.139903] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.139906] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   20.139907] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   20.139909] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.139911] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

```

```

#aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=0

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=1

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=2

    HDA Intel HDMI, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC283 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

default:CARD=pcsp

    pcsp, pcsp

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=pcsp

    pcsp, pcsp

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=pcsp,DEV=0

    pcsp, pcsp

    Front speakers
```

----------

